# At what ages can kids cosleep?



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a 7 year old dd and a 2 year old ds. They get along fabulously. My 7 yo dd really doesn't like sleeping alone. I'm not a big fan of co-sleeping personally and really don't want her in our bed, but I'm fine with flexible sleeping solutions. 

We coslept with each of the kids when they were infants to make nursing easier, but as they began sleeping through the night more, transitioned everyone smoothly to their own bed. My dd was fine for a while and now is less happy with the situation. We installed a twin bed in our room and that works. She comes into our room when she wants and sleeps there. We also have a queen bed in the babies room which was where the cosleeping happened when he was younger. Now, my dd has taken to sleeping on that bed most nights. That's fine, but she'd really like to sleep with the 2 year old. I laid down with them last night and that didn't work. DS just figured it was time to play in the dark with sister. 

Also, the 2 year old moves around a lot. I don't want his restlessness interfering with DD's sleep. I also don't want DD rolling over on him or pulling the covers up over him or anything like that. 


So, at what age can sibling co sleeping happen? When is it safe? When can they not play (or is that impossible)? And, when does the gender issue come into play?


----------



## Timna (Jan 12, 2017)

I think at this age it is totally fine for your little ones to co-sleep! I can totally understand why someone especially children don't want to sleep in a huge bed on their own!
Did you put lot's of cuddly toys and cushions in her bed? Maybe you need to build a more comfortable "safe" zone in her bed for her. Children tell each other so many horror stories already at kindergarten or school - what could be a reason why she changed her opinion. Or also because she saw it with her little brother and she really feels comfortable!


----------

